# Albuquerque, New Mexico OIS A&B PO to wit Knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Albuquerque, New Mexico — The Albuquerque Police Department released body camera footage of an officer-involved shooting in which a man with a history of mental health issues was shot and killed as he threw a knife at the officers. on February 20, 2021, At about 3:15, Officers Jarrod Potter and Christian Cordova saw 40-year-old Claude Trivino walking in the middle of the road near San Mateo and Copper. Body camera footage from one of the responding officers shows Trivino walking away as officers started to follow him down the street and telling him to stop walking in traffic or he's going to get tased. He continues to walk away. Officers said they could see him holding a knife to his side. Suddenly Trivino turned around and charged one of the officers with the knife. Officer Cordova first fired his taser at Trivino, which had no effect. Officer Cordova pulls back to get some distance from Trivino. Officer Potter yells at Trivino to stop and drop the knife. Then he turns and runs towards Officer Potter with his arm raised and throws the knife at the officer, at which point both officers fired. Trivino was taken to the hospital, where he died. 

I have to give props to the sergeant at the end, that cop has a million things going through his head after that and a simple thing like basic human contact and guidance worth so much!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Shows exactly how fast things can change. Did they really try to start the post shoot protocol while the guy was not even handcuffed yet? With body cams abundant, is it necessary to go through the whole rigmarole to the extent that some departments do anymore? 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

